# What is the Weirdest Thing Your Cat Likes to Chew On?



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacey has an obsession with ear wax...I know gross...don't ask :? so she will fish out the used Q-Tips out the garbage can and eat the cotton part. Now, I have to make sure they are thrown out in the large bin that locks so she can't get to them. Crazy cat!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Q-tips,earbuds ear phones,video game discs,and barbie doll hair.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Me.

He is always gnawing on my fingers, toes, knees, earlobes..... anything that's exposed is fair game.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blaze has a fasination with dust bunnies... he'll crawl around hard to get to areas in search of them.

Blacky... doesn't chew on anything strange. I find that kind of strange in its self since she doesn't even seem to chew on grass when she's outside, we've never seen her have a hairball or a throwup of any kind in over 8 years.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

My boys like to eat plastic shrink wrap. If I don't toss it immediately in the trash it WILL get fought over and eaten.


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

Slate would go out on the patio & eat spider webs.

Lucky will nibble up any minute thing he finds on the floor. We have to be really careful.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Paizly licks plastic grocery bags... no chewing, just licking. Even if they didn't have any type of food in them, she acts like they're a treat!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My Little Pumpkin likes to eat cardboard when she is in her fav box. Once the box fell apart because she bit off the sides and it no longer would hold up.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Athena likes to chew on my sketchbook. 

Infact, Athena likes to chew on anything that is made out of some kind of paper: tissues, paper towels, cardboard, books, etc.

Apollo likes to chew on my wacom tablet pen...but only when I am using it!



Vivid Dawn said:


> Paizly licks plastic grocery bags... no chewing, just licking. Even if they didn't have any type of food in them, she acts like they're a treat!


I keep worrying Athena will develop a plastic bag chewing habit! So far I don't think she's chewed on them, but she looooves sitting on them and pawing at them and pushing them around. I have to make sure i never leave any laying around because I am so worried she's going to get her head stuck in one someday!


----------



## ccomaya (Dec 25, 2010)

Dalsoo chewed away the box he came in with from the shelter. 
I guess he knew that he was never going back in there!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

ccomaya said:


> Dalsoo chewed away the box he came in with from the shelter.
> I guess he knew that he was never going back in there!


Either that or he was making sure that you weren't going to take him back! LOL!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sammy likes anything 'string like' - string, ribbon, tinsel etc etc. He once ATE 1/2 a shoelace that luckily ended up coming out the other end. Just a couple of weeks ago, we came home to find the phone charger cord chewed in half! He also goes crazy over and tried to eat photos and the rings on my fingers. He's a strange one..


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I have basset hounds. Every Sunday, my mum comes and does a Sunday Roast Dinner, which means the hounds get gravy in their bowls. Which means the kittens get to spend the afternoon stalking the hounds to suck on the ends of their ears. With maybe the odd little nibble. 

Weirdos.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

All my girls love to chew on boxes, or cardboard of any kind really.

Alice will chew virtually anything she can fit in her mouth. Wires, ponytail rings, string, books, cupboards, toilet paper, cat beds, cell phones, bags (paper and plastic!), fingers...you get the idea. She just loves to chew on stuff. Thank goodness she hasn't swallowed anything yet! :?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Sinatra chews on paper and cardboard. Nutmeg chews on....everything.


----------



## catnapped (Nov 11, 2010)

My baby olive plant (RIP)


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Our kittens chew on basically everything, including each other. (No blood drawn, don't worry..) I've wondered if it's because they're teething... Anyway, we have to be careful about what we leave lying around! 

Actually, they chew on everything EXCEPT us! They are so well behaved - neither of them has ever bitten one of us or anyone over at our house, which makes me very happy. 

...but their favorite thing to chew is PAPER!! They both love paper of any type and thickness. They especially love finding the tag in any sweatshirt, sweater, or blanket, and then proceeding to chew on that. 

Spencer loves the bathroom counter, and I've gotten used to every Kleenex I use being frayed and ripped on one edge from his chewing.


----------



## ypri (Feb 13, 2011)

I've wanted to start a list about this haha. Lulu finds the most random things to bring to me at night so I can watch her chew on them... string, orange peels, pear stems, newspaper, pieces of the rug...


----------



## toll_booth (Jan 31, 2010)

Mr. B just loves to chew on the corner of my Droid and my laptop screen. Yes, the corner. Oh, and he loves my fingers too.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

My chewer is Mirage, and her chewing preference is a bad one. She loves wires, of any kind or shape. I don't know why she is just mesmerized by them. We have to be so careful with her because of it. I was vacuuming one time and felt a tug, and there she was chewing on the vacuum cleaner wire near the outlet while it was on! She has gone through 5 pairs of headphones since summer and 2 cell phone chargers. I knew she got bold when I had my headphones in and all of a sudden all noise stop, and I looked down and there was the chord severed with her staring up at me with innocent eyes. This worries me so much, wires have metal and that can't be good on her mouth not to mention the whole potential of electrocution. We have to be really diligent about keeping all chords organized and out of view, and those that have to be like headphones get a huge, thick layer of duct tape around them. This seems to take the allure away and she will ignore the wire. She is such a silly girl.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Nutmeg is my chewer. She loves anything small, including human hairs (LONG!) threads off towels, and small pieces of plastic. I don't know how she's managed to not need surgery yet.
The other day, I walked into my bedroom and on the floor I saw a large black spider. EEEK. It was missing a leg. I got closer and discovered it was a halloween spider ring and Nutmeg had also chewed the ring part off so that it sat on the floor like the real thing.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Packing tape and duct tape


----------

